# Gaff Handle Wrapping Technique



## Eastern Tackle

This gaff wrap is a simple series of half-hitches, using either rigger cord or in this case I used masonary string. You want something relatively thick so it makes a nice ridge. This works wet or dry, hot or cold.



I wrapped the gaff in the picture many years ago and short of a little sun bleach, you can see its still holding up well. I have bent a few, but never lost one.



Just a tip: Use Gloves when you do this, because tightening each one will tear your hands up. Each one probably takes an hour or so.





























Starting the wrap.










































































I had put this up a while back and these were done by one of the guys using the technique.
















Cheerio,

Jim


----------



## Chris V

That is a great way to do it Jim. I've custom wrapped some Aftco's like that for buddies and everyone who uses one loves them.


----------



## Fish Happens

Thats awesome work man. I always wondered how they did that.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

> *tunapopper (10/22/2009)*That is a great way to do it Jim. I've custom wrapped some Aftco's like that for buddies and everyone who uses one loves them.




It really makes those metal gaffs easy on the hands in the winter (or in slimey conditions). I think I did this original post back in '06 and have had a bunch of folks tell me how well it has worked for them over the years.


----------



## reelfinatical

Cool idea Jim! I have a new project now... =) I wonder if I can find some bright blue cord but it will probably fade... hmm..


----------



## Chris V

> *reelfinatical (10/22/2009)*Cool idea Jim! I have a new project now... =) I wonder if I can find some bright blue cord but it will probably fade... hmm..


Go to west marine. They have quite a few different colors of rope including bright blue. Thats where I always get my cord for making gaffs.


----------



## recess

Jim That's a great way to wrap a gaff. And you made it so simple, that I am going to wrap our gaff's. Thanks what a great ideal you gave us. And I like the fact that the wrap will help when it's cold. Keep the ideals like that coming. Gene


----------



## Eastern Tackle

> *tunapopper (10/22/2009)*Thats where I always get my cord for making gaffs.




Works on harpoons also. Here is mine with the halibut dart upgrade.


----------



## Bill Me

Very cool. How about wrapping the hook on the other end? I have half a rod and a large hook I want to may a small gaff for snapper, macks etc... The diameter is too small to drill so I was thinking epoxy and then a nylon cord wrap. Any better ideas?


----------



## Eastern Tackle

I have a custom made King gaff made that way by a rod builder, with two 12/0 stainless hooks, set up like a double tuna hook.



What he did was was file the barbs off the hooks. Underwrapped the area, set the hooks in place and overwrapped the whole thing (but don't know how many times) Then coated it with epoxy.



He used regular rod wrapping thread. I would have to look at it, but I would guess he used a thread like E or above.



PS. One thing I forgot to mention is because the rod is so thin, I can snag a king 6' under water with it. I would use it if I was comm fishing with live baits for big fish and rarely lost one because I could snag them from so far away with the boat not moving. It would kind of trip folks out the first time they saw it.


----------



## Bill Me

I'm windering about maybe coating with epoxy and doing the underwrap while that is wet so it binds well to the rod. This is real short, but just intended for a lip gaff or for smaller fish really.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

No. You should do your wrap and then wet it. If you have your resin nice and warm, it will be thin and soak right in. If you are really worried about penetration, you can do a coat of perma gloss and let it dry before doing your resin.


----------



## Bill Me

Cool, thanks for the guidance.


----------



## Nathan

For wrapping on a gaff hook use something about the size of mason cord. You can also get nylon cord in just about any color from the craft department at Wal-Mart or any craft store. Wrap the hook on, soak in a couple cotes of rod finish till cord is smooth, then wrap with rod thread in color of choice and apply two final cotes of finish. You can use Aquamend type stick epoxy to make a taper on the end of the wrap opposite the hook. Marine-Tex works also, but is more expensive and takes longer. I have a couple of these that I made years ago using solid fiberglass rod blanks. They are good practice for rod building and are nearly indestructible if done correctly. 



Nathan


----------



## Bill Me

OK, Here are the results of following theguidance on wrapping to make a small gaff. I still need to grind off the barb, but my grinder is in storage.




























Nothing fancy, but it will work.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

It looks good. If you wanted to tighten it up a little, you might be able to cut it off at the reel seat about 2" or so behind the top grip. Then work/cut the reel seat off and add a $2 plastic gimbal. It would shorten it up some, but might make it look a little more finished.


----------



## Bill Me

Thanks, I think I am just going to leave the handle as is for length. I'm not really worried about looks. But question, why a gimble?


----------



## Eastern Tackle

That way you could stick it in a rod holder and it would be out of the way and semi locked in place. I just did something similar with a camera mount.



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic449630-2-1.aspx


----------



## Bill Me

Wow, way more professional than my little gaff.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Pictures Re-linked for redx's

-------------------------------------------------

This gaff wrap is a simple series of half-hitches, using either rigger cord or in this case I used masonary string. You want something relatively thick so it makes a nice ridge. This works wet or dry, hot or cold.



I wrapped the gaff in the picture many years ago and short of a little sun bleach, you can see its still holding up well. I have bent a few, but never lost one.



Just a tip: Use Gloves when you do this, because tightening each one will tear your hands up. Each one probably takes an hour or so.
































Starting the wrap.








































































I had put this up a while back and these were done by one of the guys using the technique.











My harpoon










Cheerio

Jim


----------



## Chris V

I usually spray some 3M adhesive spray on as I wrap my gaffs. I spray a section about a foot long and wrap and spray as needed. You don't want to spray the whole blank because everything will stick to it as you try to wrap and it may dry before being wrapped, wasting the adhesive.


----------

